# Guentheri Killifish (Nothobranchius guentheri)



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone have experience with them? they look like wild betta (specifically channoides) and a dwarf gourami mix to me xD


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

No experience here, but I did whant to use them last year, so I ordered eggs and they never hatched.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah it looks like that if it didnt hatch, you can dry the substrate where the eggs are store them a lil bit over a week and then try to start hatching them works.
They are like instant fishes in a pack xD


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are annuals so will generally only live a year, maybe a little longer if looked after. 

Their eggs are stored in peat and depending on when and where you get them from, you may have to leave it for quite a while before wetting it. 

Annuals are generally extremely colourful. I don't have any personal experience with them though, only non-annual killifish.


----------



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

Annuals need live and frozen food in order to prosper - they often don't accept flake. In addition, you may need to wait for months before the eggs are ready to hatch (you'll know when they are...the eggs will be 'eyed up', and have visible eyes that stare at you!). Nothos and some other annuals also need about a teaspoon of salt per gallon in order to ward off velvet (a disease which littlebetta will tell you is NOT fun to deal with). I too have not yet owned annuals, but am planning on owning them in the future due to their colors, uniqueness, and the need for an excuse to culture live foods, and have done a lot of research on them. It helps that their eggs can be quite cheap on ebay for such colorful fish, if you are willing to raise them...

By the way, if you get adult killies, breeding them is a snap - just leave a container with about 2-5cm of boiled peat moss (the depth varies by genus) in the tank for a week. The killies will figure out the rest...remove the peat after a week, squeeze the peat out in a net (make sure there are no adult killies in the net!), leave the peat to dry until it is moist, and then bag it and put it somewhere to incubate...somewhere with stable temperatures.


----------

